# Food Alert!



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All,
Just discovered we're down to the last jar of Marmite!!
Anyone of you good people know where I might obtain a jar
of this most British comestible?Within a reasonable distance of Leiria
-Coimbra region.......(A good bit of Cheddar wouldn't go amiss either!).


Many Thanks




Silverwizard.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

We are South but Continente here has marmite - the only thing is it is hidden amongst the cake mixes and cooking ingredients - not where you would expect. Hope you find some!

B


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Continente also has cheddar down here - a few choices of the usual prepacked Cathedral City and Seriously Strong (the latter, although mass produced actually won an award a couple of years back!) It's very expensive though!

B


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Or you could hop onto the A8 from Leiria to our store in Tornada. It will take you about 30 minutes from Leiria. Marmite and Cheddar, Branston, brown sauce, teabags, all available at very reasonable prices. Unionjacs British Foods


----------



## Sooty (Oct 28, 2009)

I think I have posted a reply on your "Rain" thread. This is a new site to me, although I am an old hand in the Algarve. Marmite is now everywhere in the Algarve. Apolonia in Almancil and all the Thomas Greens. 

Check out my log burning inset fire suggestion .... for your damp blues. Mrs. Sooty


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> Hi All,
> Just discovered we're down to the last jar of Marmite!!
> Anyone of you good people know where I might obtain a jar
> of this most British comestible?Within a reasonable distance of Leiria
> ...


Not far away, I have just bought the last large pack of mature cheddar until the next delivery!!!! But there are several different ones in the fridge....

The English shop in TORNADA, just north of Caldas da rainha.... AND cheddar cheese.


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Not far away, I have just bought the last large pack of mature cheddar until the next delivery!!!! But there are several different ones in the fridge....
> 
> The English shop in TORNADA, just north of Caldas da rainha.... AND cheddar cheese.


over the years i've tried all kinds of cheddar cheese here in portugal,but they all have a blaa taste to them,is the one you have like the canadian one? almost burns in your mouth


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh yes. Real strong Cheddar.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

fmarks said:


> over the years i've tried all kinds of cheddar cheese here in portugal,but they all have a blaa taste to them,is the one you have like the canadian one? almost burns in your mouth



PROPER BRITISH MATURE CHEDDAR :clap2:imported from UK by our friend Silvers... there is also mild cheddar, leicester, stilton and lots moe. proper bacon, English sausages, even Aunt Bessie´s Yorkshire pudding :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Ginger beer, Iron Brew.....pop in and have a look next time oyu are near Caldas. 
The is even a guy who drives from Santarem to shop


----------

